# Comcast & HDMI



## tmwarden (Jan 27, 2006)

I have Comcast w/HD TV. When are you going to come out with a TiVo unit with a HDMI output?


----------



## maharg18 (Dec 4, 2002)

Search here for the Series 3 Tivo, which is coming out this year.


----------



## HotStuff2 (Feb 21, 2005)

IIRC, TiVo and Comcast announced an agreement to provide a joint HD HDR branded for Comcast. It may or may not be the Series3, though. Some rumblings have even said the box may only contain the "TiVo Lite" interface (found on the older DVD burner TiVo units.)


----------



## classicsat (Feb 18, 2004)

The comcast TiVo will not be the Series 3, but a Motorola DVR running a likeness of the TiVo software.


----------

